#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Applied Petroleum Reservoir Engineering (3rd Edition)- Ronald E. Terry

## dhiaa12

hello Guys,



I really need this book, It would be great if someone have it and share with us !

Applied Petroleum Reservoir Engineering (3rd Edition)- Ronald E. Terry & J. Brandon Rogers''

Hardcover: 528 pages
Publisher: Prentice Hall; 3 edition (August 11, 2014)
Language: EnglishSee More: Applied Petroleum Reservoir Engineering (3rd Edition)- Ronald E. Terry

----------


## mhabulletin

I have the 2nd edition. will it work for you? if so send e-mail address, because I don't have a drop box, then you have to uploaded on a dropbox

----------


## dhiaa12

thanks dear but I need 3rd edition ...I already have the 2nd edition...

someone might help us!!

----------


## dhiaa12

thanks dear but I need 3rd edition ...I already have the 2nd edition...

someone might help us!!

----------


## dhiaa12

369 reviews and no help yet!!

----------

